# Indiana.........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the story of an undeniably, exceptional dog who touched the hearts of many here at YGRR! Indiana is a handsome five-year-old Golden. Last summer "Indy" was surrendered to YGRR because his owner was moving out of the country and could not take him with her. He had recently fallen ill and his constant care, coupled with her move, was too overwhelming. He had lived with teenagers and was described as having "a heart of gold." His family was very sad to say goodbye to their ill, but brilliant boy!

Upon surrender Indy's previous owner reported he was on a number of medications for seizures. When Indy was admitted to the YGRR veterinarian, he was in a drowsy, zombie-like state and was found to be toxic on double the normal doses of potassium bromide and Phenobarbital. It was noted on Indy's medical records that his previous owner had asked her homeopathic vet about Lyme disease since he was lame, lethargic, and not eating. Neither her vet nor the large ER hospital he was admitted to for cluster seizures did a Lyme* test. YGRR's veterinarian immediately tested Indy for Lyme. He came up a strong positive and was put on doxycycline. Indy's long-term health plan included very close monitoring of any seizure activity, slow weaning off the potassium bromide, and a maintenance dose of Phenobarbital. A subsequent health visit was scheduled for a later date that included tattooing and neutering.

All went very well for our incredible boy! Indy received first rate care under the diligent watch of the Kennel Manager and devoted staff at Riverview. Indy's epilepsy quickly came under control and he did not have a seizure from the time he was admitted. In fact, within a short amount of time, this extraordinary Golden did not resemble the overmedicated dog that came into the program. Indy flourished into a striking dog. He was noted to be a sweet, spirited, and affectionate boy who was a pleasure to be around.

After many healthy and happy months, Indy was placed on the active adoption list. It was going to take a very special family to match such a special boy! Such a family was found who came highly recommended by the YGRR Home Visitor. This warm and loving couple was invited to meet Indiana. This dog-savvy couple has a long history with the Golden Retriever breed, have owned several Goldens, and have the time and attention to give a dog. Currently, Indy enjoys long walks, playing ball, and his lovely fenced-in backyard. Our good-as-gold Indy can now look forward to the happiest of days spending time with his forever, loving family.

*(Lyme disease can also affect the central nervous system and have a possible result of seizures).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Once again a wonderful happy ending!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

A fabulous story! Just reading it gave me chills ... the very good kind. Thanks for sharing this magnificent dog's story.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah!! I am so glad to here that this gorgeous boy found a happy forever home!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

As I was reading this, I thought, I'll adopt him! Glad to see he has a forever home and I won't have to take a trip to MA!! :doh:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great story!

Thanks for sharing this wonderful story!

SJ


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what a heartwarming story. Indy is a gorgeous boy, my my!!

Sounds like life is going to be pretty awesome for him from here on out, way to go YGRR!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great story Linda and great job YGRR has done again. I always love reading your stories because most of the time, they have happy endings and I just love hearing those. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a nice happy ending story. He sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh poor Indy!!! Thank goodness someone figured out what you needed!!!! What a beautiful boy you are!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

He is a beautiful boy! And I do love happy endings...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just LOVE reading your success stories - extra prayers going out tonight for all the other "Indy's" out there that need love and a forever home.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this story. This is an inspiration to everyone who works with rescue dogs.


----------

